# Will Motherboard Fit in Case.



## Rey17 (Oct 10, 2007)

hey guys im new to the forums.

i just wanted to know that i found a motherboard called Intel® Desktop Board D975XBX2

and the URL is : http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/D975XBX2/index.htm

and there is a case called the sunbeam transformers case - black.

and the url :http://www.xoxide.com/sunbeam-transformer-case-black.html

i just wanted to know that will the motherboard fit in the case

any help will be appreciated.


----------



## LonGun (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes I believe so since that case is a full tower. 
And welcome to TPU.


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes it will fit, what other parts are you lookin at getting?


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for the answer.

im a crazy gamer and i am obsessed with the latest parts like alot of people

This are the parts i want:

Dual 768MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ 8800 Ultra - SLI Enabled
Intel® Core™ 2 Extreme QX6850
4GB DDR2 Performance RAM
Genuine Windows Vista™ Home Premium With Media Center
2TB Harddrive
CD±R/CD±RW
20X Dual-Layer DVD±RW w/ Light Scribe
Killer K1 Gaming Network Interface Card
Ageia PhysX PCI-Express Processing Unit 
High-Definition 7.1 Performance Audio
Logitech® G15 Gaming Keyboard
Razer Copperhead™ High Precision Gaming Mouse


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 10, 2007)

No offense, but you're wasting your cash. You simply buy the most expensive stuff you can get and probably have no clue why.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 12, 2007)

Lol i hear you,

im not exactly sure what to buy but these just an idea of what i want to get and thanks anyway for your honest opinion.


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 12, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> Lol i hear you,
> 
> im not exactly sure what to buy but these just an idea of what i want to get and thanks anyway for your honest opinion.



Hey, it's your money, but thats a lot of overkill; well, either that or ONE KICKASS GAMING RIG.


----------



## Ravenas (Oct 12, 2007)

You don't need that much, of course, if you're rich and want that much that's fine. Do you even have enough data to store on 2tb hard drive? I have to agree with Banjoman, do some research and don't just buy the most expensive stuff you can find.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks to me like you just cut and pasted that list.

And you wont want a QX6850 for that mobo anyway, the FSB is wrong.

And what the heck is a gaming network interface card? I'm gonna go look that up


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 12, 2007)

Cuzza said:


> Looks to me like you just cut and pasted that list.
> 
> And you wont want a QX6850 for that mobo anyway, the FSB is wrong.
> 
> And what the heck is a gaming network interface card? I'm gonna go look that up



OK, looked it up. Now I know.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 12, 2007)

Well what is it...  I have no idea what it is and I can't be bothered looking it up...  Post a link will ya

Oh and Hey Rhey, Welcome to tpu..  By the looks of it we may be able to save you some wasted cash....


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 12, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Well what is it...  I have no idea what it is and I can't be bothered looking it up...  Post a link will ya
> 
> Oh and Hey Rhey, Welcome to tpu..  By the looks of it we may be able to save you some wasted cash....



You lazy prick!......OK here's your link http://www.killernic.com/


----------



## keakar (Oct 12, 2007)

Rey17 said:


> hey guys im new to the forums.
> 
> i just wanted to know that i found a motherboard called Intel® Desktop Board D975XBX2
> 
> ...




first off welcome to the TPU forums 

as others have mentioned it seems you may be spending too much money for what your goals are.

i suggest you make a new post in the "general hardware" section and call it something like "need help building a new rig" and be sure to list what your budget is and explain what you want your rig to be capable of doing.

it is a common practice for people to do this and there are people here who would love to help you.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 18, 2007)

lol guys thanks for the reply,

well i will look at my list again and edit it. and thanks guys for your honest opinion and thanks for the welcome guys.

well i have to do alot of research before i buy unwanted stuff. I hear you guys and now i understand that most of my things in the list are unwanted, like the 2TB harddrive. i think 500 GB is enough for me right now.

yeah so thanks guys for the help and honest opinions.

lol cuzza and drunken mafia, you guys are funny lol.

and what is a FSB cuzza ??


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 18, 2007)

Front Side Bus
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Front_side_bus


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 18, 2007)

if your loaded,just buy the parts you listed,i know i would.i think if you have the dosh why not.it would be a killer gaming rig for sure.


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 18, 2007)

lol thanks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 18, 2007)

You mite want to rethink the board tho',maybe a high end asus/gigabyte p35/x38 board would be better than the intel board.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 19, 2007)

The Killer™ Gaming Network Card from Bigfoot Networks is designed to reduce lag and latency often experienced in high action interactive MMO and First Person Shooter games. Killer accelerates your game data for a smoother more responsive online gaming experience and a competitive edge.  
  Improved Responsiveness 
 Bypasses the Windows® network stack reducing
in-game ping and giving you the edge you need.  
  Smoother Gameplay When it Matters Most 
 Offloads all network processing from the CPU to boost frame rates, especially during moments of intense action. 
  Faster Game Data 
 Game network packets are prioritized so they get to and from your game faster.  





Haaahaaaa.  Now I am with you.  Man I have never heard of that shit before...  It sounds like a gimick to me.

BTW Rev, How is the rig goin'.  Have you bought any parts yet..


----------



## MadCow (Oct 19, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> The Killer™ Gaming Network Card from Bigfoot Networks is designed to reduce lag and latency often experienced in high action interactive MMO and First Person Shooter games. Killer accelerates your game data for a smoother more responsive online gaming experience and a competitive edge.
> Improved Responsiveness
> Bypasses the Windows® network stack reducing
> in-game ping and giving you the edge you need.
> ...




Yea it's complete gimmick. I remember reading a review of it, and it gave a ping of about 2 ms lower on average and no boost in framerates.


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah, results are mixed, Gamers "say" it works better but the benchmarks don't realy show any promise. Here's an example of that. (many more reviews say the same).  Only good results are from user comments and feedback and those are also a mixed bag.

EDIT:
W1zard also reviewed the card in question - http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Bigfoot_Networks/KillerNIC_M1


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 21, 2007)

User comments on pointless crap are always biased, people have to try to justify wasting their money!


----------



## Rey17 (Oct 21, 2007)

so obviosly its a waste of money rite ???


----------

